# 107 flat screen TVs stolen from Whiski Jack



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 24, 2008)

from Pique NewsMagazine: Thieves make off with $75,000 worth of TVs



> Some brazen thieves have taken off with $75,000 worth of flat screen TVs from a Whistler business storage area.
> 
> In all about 107 televisions were stolen — still all boxed and new.
> 
> ...


----------



## eal (Mar 26, 2008)

We are staying at the Whiski Jack at Ironwood this week.  We got a couple of extra nights when we first arrived, and that unit had a lovely flat screen TV with HDTV.  This unit has two clunky old-fashioned TV's.  Now I know why!


----------



## Floridaski (Mar 31, 2008)

*We had TV problems too*

We just got back last night from a very snowy, lots of powder - but cold week in Whistler.  The skiing was amazing, but the Ironwood had clunkers for TV's.  Not to mention the issues we had with the unit.  I just did an extensive review that was just posted.  

But the skiing and the snow everyday made up for the unit issues.  We had snow even in the village.  It did not rain once and we were there for 9 days!  We did not want to come back, even with the old TV's, we went there to ski not watch TV.  Our son was not happy with he clunker TV's - but we could care less!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 31, 2008)

I wonder when there will be some great deals on eBay for 107 tv's...mint condition, still in box.


----------

